# Time for a new build (Go big or go home)



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

So it's time for a new PC build for me, I'd appreciate feedback on the below, I know it may be considered Overkill but if I can afford it and have the ability to do it, why not.

*PARTS*

*Case: *
Corsair Obsidian 1000D
Obsidian 1000D 8x 120mm Fan Tray (Additional for top mount)

*Fans: *
Front: 16 x Corsair SP120 Air Series fans (for 2x 480MM Radiators in push/pull configuration)
Top: 8x Corsair SP120 Air Series fans
Rear: 2x Corsair SP120 Air Series fans
TOTAL: 26 Corsair SP120 Air Series fans @ 62.74CFM

*Cooling:*
2x Byski Waterblocks for Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64
1x EK Supremacy TR4
2x Thermaltake Pacific CL480 Radiators
2x Thermaltake Pacific PT40-D5 w/Silent Kit Reservoir/Pump Combo (220ml Res)
Misc Piping/fittings as required 13mm. (Thermaltake)

*Internals*
1x Asus ROG Zenith Extreme
1x AMD Threadripper 2990WX (Maybe Zen2 if released by build time)
4x 8GB Corsair DDR4 Vengeance RGB PRO Black, PC4-28800 (3600)
1x Samsung 970 Evo 2TB M.2
2x Seagate BarraCude Pro 10TB (7200RPM)
2x Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro +
1x Seasonic PRIME Ultra 1300w PSU

I already have the dual cards and the PSU, but the rest of my rig is becoming dated and I’ll put my old XFX 850w PSU in and my old R9 280X and give it to my boy as his first gaming rig.

It’s going to be two loops, 1x 480mm Rad for a CPU loop and 1x 480mm Rad for a dual GPU loop.
fans for the rads will be in push/pull on the front of the case, mounted next to each other.

With this number of fans, I guess I would need to look into a fan controller, any recommendations?


Thoughts on the rig?


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

very nice and very expensive and it will keep you occupied assembling it...might be worth to go raid 0 and get another one m.2 if you're already overdoing things...

the cpu...hmmm...have you thrown a looksee at google to see how that cpu compares to intel counterpart in intel burn test? Might change your mind...


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

Cheers, with regards to a second M.2 the drive is only used for OS and selected installs, the Seagates in Raid will be the primary data drive and installs for smaller games). 2TB for this drive is more than enough (hell I have a 256Gb that has space currently)


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 30, 2018)

I would get 2x 2080 TIs instead of the 64s


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

If it's raid 0, the size of the 2 drives will remain 2TB, just the speed will increase as it will write and read from both drives simultaniously...


----------



## EKJake (Nov 30, 2018)

I generally prefer powered, simple controllers to run everything off of via BIOS settings. Usually you can find them in like 9 port designs, so you could cover your setup with 3 of them connected to PWM fan headers. Here's an example: https://www.moddiy.com/products/8%2...-PWM-Speed-Controller-Hub-(SATA-Powered).html


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

27MaD said:


> I would get 2x 2080 TIs instead of the 64s


I already have dual Vega 64's which I love 



Gorstak said:


> If it's raid 0, the size of the 2 drives will remain 2TB, just the speed will increase as it will write and read from both drives simultaniously...


Sorry, just noticed you said Raid 0 and not Raid 1. May be a good shout, I'll check my total build budget.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2018)

That would WCG!


Hellfire said:


> *1x* Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200


Assuming that's a typo?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

EKJake said:


> I generally prefer powered, simple controllers to run everything off of via BIOS settings. Usually you can find them in like 9 port designs, so you could cover your setup with 3 of them connected to PWM fan headers. Here's an example: https://www.moddiy.com/products/8%2dWay-3%2dPin-4%2dPin-Micro-Fan-PWM-Speed-Controller-Hub-(SATA-Powered).html



Cheers,

They're nice, I could run one for each radiator and then one for the  top exhaust and one for the rear. I'll investigate these more, Thanks.



thebluebumblebee said:


> That would WCG!
> 
> Assuming that's a typo?



Opps. yeah it's 2x 16GB sticks,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2018)

But that's a quad channel motherboard.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

You're right, I also picked too slow ram, Lets fix that,

32GB (4x8GB) Corsair DDR4 Vengeance RGB PRO Black, PC4-28800 (3600)

Much better


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd advise against the 2990WX unless your use case/applications aren't gonna be affected by the (gimped) memory subsystem, 2970WX or 2950X are slightly better picks IMO ~
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2970WX
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2950X


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2018)

Amazing what all comes with a motherboard like that:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2018)

Would prefer corsair ML fans to SPs


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Would prefer corsair ML fans to SPs



Great shout, I think I'll swap, I've always used SP so never had to use ML before but higher static pressure and higher CFM, what's not to like. 

@thebluebumblebee  I agree, I do love that board, especially for the space between the two PCI 3.0 x16 lanes.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2018)

This amount if fans is counterproductive. Threadripper WX is similarly counterproductive unless you give it a workload its made for.

This will be a loud, grossly inefficient box. If that is something you like, you do have the perfect parts list. More isnt always better. 

My 2 c


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> This amount if fans is counterproductive. Threadripper WX is similarly counterproductive unless you give it a workload its made for.
> 
> This will be a loud, grossly inefficient box. If that is something you like, you do have the perfect parts list. More isnt always better.
> 
> My 2 c




Why are the fans counterproductive? That's the number of fans the case is designed for?

Not sure how the TR WX is counterproductive too? Care to explain your reasoning?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2018)

This build reminds me of this poor fella who's been trying to sell to sell these for months:
https://portland.craigslist.org/grg/sop/d/amd-threadripper-1900x-kit/6761364899.html
https://portland.craigslist.org/grg/sop/d/bitspower-cooling/6748823833.html
https://portland.craigslist.org/grg/sop/d/xspc-rx-480/6761364725.html
https://portland.craigslist.org/grg/sop/d/gtx-1080-sea-hawk-ek/6755081983.html


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

Yikes.....

1. SP fans on the rads, ML on the case.
2. Why 2990x? Can you use the cores and threads? There is overkill and then there is just burning money....
3. Its a quad channel platform. Need 4x whatever ram
4. I wouldn't run faster than 3200 on amd.. it isnt a guarantee all that ram will run that fast. 3200 mhz...

What is the rig actually going to be used for????

With respect, how do you build such a lopsided system being a member here for 8 years? You have 2 v64 gpus running a 1080p monitor....lol.

If money is burning a hole in your pocket, get a new 2560x1440 144hz monitor so the gpus know they are alive....or a 4k 100hz+ monitor and 2 2080s or 2080tis.

This is just so unbalanced.....ick.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

Well I think bubble soda saga might twitch at 4k...


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> how do you build such a lopsided system being a member here for 8 years? You have 2 v64 gpus running a 1080p monitor....lol.
> 
> If money is burning a hole in your pocket, get a new 2560x1440 144hz monitor so the gpus know they are alive....or a 4k 100hz+ monitor and 2 2080s or 2080tis.
> 
> This is just so unbalanced.....ick.



Ummmm per my system specs I have a MSI MPG27QC... A 1440p 144hz monitor.

I've already got the dual Vegas, I enjoy them and they work well for me. Very cheap black Friday deal recently ;-)

So why would I spend money on a new monitor, that I don't need, or dual cards when I already have a pair of decent cards....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Great shout, I think I'll swap, I've always used SP so never had to use ML before but higher static pressure and higher CFM, what's not to like.



TThey are almost as silent as the old generation Gentle Typhoons while pushing a good amount of air even at lower rpms. I use nothing else on my setup and I've had almost every brand of fan visit my case at one point or another


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

@EarthDog how is it unbalanced, the best high-end AMD GPUs, decent ram, decent SSDs, decent cooling, decent CPU? What is unbalanced?


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 30, 2018)

You still haven't said what you'll be using this machine for. If it's for gaming, TR is a bad option. Unless you really have a use for all those threads just get a 9900k.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

Everything, mixture of gaming, crunching for WCG, work (including video editing and large Database work) 

I'd happily go Intel I7 again, I'm open to change, but bang for buck seems to be with the TR


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Ummmm per my system specs I have a MSI MPG27QC... A 1440p 144hz monitor.
> 
> I've already got the dual Vegas, I enjoy them and they work well for me. Very cheap black Friday deal recently ;-)
> 
> So why would I spend money on a new monitor, that I don't need, or dual cards when I already have a pair of decent cards....


For some reason when I googled your monitor, its said 1080p 144Hz... My fault there.



Hellfire said:


> @EarthDog how is it unbalanced, the best high-end AMD GPUs, decent ram, decent SSDs, decent cooling, decent CPU? What is unbalanced?


The GPU to monitor situation was unbalanced. Now you just have two cards that perform as well as the 2080 Ti using double the power and double the 'trouble'. 

I am not a fan of dual GPU gaming unless it is necessary. Its too much power use and heat mitigation, never 2x scaling, sometimes no scaling at all... and just overall isn't a good value. Sadly for you, with a 2560x1440 144 Hz monitor, its a need if you want to stick with AMD as the v64 GPUs, one, can't drive that res/refresh rate/fps fast enough. THAT is why I suggested moving to a single 2080Ti and scrap those underwhelming power sucking AMD GPUs. I mean, you are burning money on what will likely be a useless CPU, so why not burn it on something that will net tangible results? 



Hellfire said:


> but bang for buck seems to be with the TR


This statement is funny, you know.......right? You looking for the bang for the buck and dropping mad wads of cash on overkill parts?


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 30, 2018)

With that kinda budget why not go even crazier and build 2 systems in a single box. Or just 2 boxes. That way you can get more efficient gaming and work machines.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey, I am not set on TR, I have a 4790K and I love it, I'm not set on TR and I am open to the options of another Intel Rig, also, like in my original post I am considering Zen 2.

Tbh you're right, scaling in the AMD cards is much better at 4k rather than 2k so maybe I should up to a 4k monitor...


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Everything, mixture of gaming, crunching for WCG


About the only benefit you'll see is with WCG. TR is not a gaming CPU, though it will game OK. If it were me and was looking for AMD, go X1950X or w/e their non Threadripper flagship is.

If I were you, I would look into Intel more seriously. On the 'low end' a 9900K. But since you want to "go big", you can get a i9-9940X (14c/28t) a couple hundo cheaper then that TR and still have to get rid of it before you would really be able to use all those cores.

That and SLI/CFx needs clockspeed and IPC which are lagging in AMD CPUs. That AMD CPU tops out at what 4 GHz if you are lucky, while I would expect that Intel CPU to be able to boost all cores to AT LEAST 4.5 GHz with your proposed cooling.


God only knows when Zen2 is coming out... when do you plan on building this? If its more than a month or so.... let's talk when it gets A LOT closer.

EDIT: If it was me, I'd sell those AMD GPUs, or put one in the kid's machine and sell the other and go get a single 2080Ti. I love my 2080Ti driving my 2560x1440 144Hz panel. Everything is on ultra and either pegs 144 or is damn close in the titles I play (PUBG, Fortnite, BF 1, BF V, F1 2018) so its an awesome gaming experience. Never do I worry about SLI support or improper scaling, just set the settings in game, and enjoy.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> About the only benefit you'll see is with WCG. TR is not a gaming CPU, though it will game OK. If it were me and was looking for AMD, go X1950X or w/e their non Threadripper flagship is.
> 
> If I were you, I would look into Intel more seriously. On the 'low end' a 9900K. But since you want to "go big", you can get a i9-9940X (14c/28t) a couple hundo cheaper then that TR and still have to get rid of it before you would really be able to use all those cores.
> 
> ...



Amen. The amount of silly choices in this OP, and the timing of it all, was too staggering for me to get into. Fools and money shall be parted, that is all I will say. Dual channel RAM on a quad channel platform "want to go big"... dude you havent the slightest clue what youre doing.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 30, 2018)

Zenth Extreme is one of the worst 1st gen TR board that WILL have difficulty supporting 32core 2990WX. Your best bet is MSI MEG Creation X399. I built a similar system for my friend and it is the best X399.

Also 2990WX is not good for gaming. I would recommend 2950X instead. Or just go Intel and do X299 with 9980XE. That way you will not sacrifice single core performance lost.

If you are buying Vega I would not even call this "All-Out" 

"All-Out" would be 2 x 2080Ti FTW3 SLI under custom loop


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

I did originally consider a I9 9960x build with a ROG Rampage VI Extreme. It does also allow much faster ram. Maybe drop down to the 9940x. 

May be worth bringing that to the drawing board again.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 30, 2018)

With X399 having compatibility at least with upcoming Zen2, there isn't any logic in going for HDET with Intel. Rome will sweep the floor with whatever Intel has or will have by then. My 5 cents.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> I did originally consider a I9 9960x build with a ROG Rampage VI Extreme. It does also allow much faster ram.
> 
> May be worth bringing that to the drawing board again.



In all fairness I would just dial it down a notch. Its clear you dont have time critical workloads at all that would benefit from a many core HEDT setup. Especially now that core counts on MSDT have doubled. 

But for gaming which is the only *realtime* workload you have, MSDT offers the strongest CPUs with the best clocking potential. And you have 144hz, so that is clearly something you will benefit from. Its nice when you can actually notice where the money went, right?


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh I forgot to mention. Threadripper does not do high speed RAMs as Earthdog was saying. 3200MHz would be pretty much top of the line here.

I agree with EarthDog. Get a 9900K instead. 2990WX are for Prosumers. For example data scientists who cannot affrod a HPC in their lab but have enough to a 32core consumer grade CPU. Sell those Vega64 as they are really not good for gaming comparing to the offerings from camp green. 

TBH that was one of the most unbalanced/weird build I have seen in a while.


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> I already have dual Vega 64's which I love


Oh ok , i thought u r going 2 buy new cards.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> I did originally consider a I9 9960x build with a ROG Rampage VI Extreme. It does also allow much faster ram. Maybe drop down to the 9940x.
> 
> May be worth bringing that to the drawing board again.


That's a better thought... but I am not sure why you want much faster RAM anyway considering it makes little difference in most activities. 


From here, honestly, I'd just list a budget and let a few at it... we can focus the money on the parts that actually matter instead of looking at 345634566 core CPUs and superOMGhighspeedz memory.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 30, 2018)

AMD for HEDT, 2950x & 2970WX offer best bang for buck. Now for mainstream 9900k is the best out of the box CPU & I wouldn't recommend Intel for HEDT unless you're looking to OC that rig, partly because it's an inferior platform to where TR is today. There are exceptions though, so YMWV.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

Budget is whatever I need it to be, sub £7k (GBP) would be nice.

I already have the Seasonic 1300w and Vega64s, Seasonic isn't going anywhere, the Vegas, I'd consider a pair of 2080's, could make for an interesting build.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 30, 2018)

For the GPU you could always wait & watch, whatever your final build's gonna be there's no doubt that this is the worst time to buy a GPU.
Now for CPU it's virtually the exact opposite, except Intel's supply side problems.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

May I ask why you (seem to) insist on multiple GPUs?

(I wondering if this is some 'requirement' you may have which may not make a difference, like 'fast' memory)


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> May I ask why you (seem to) insist on multiple GPUs?
> 
> (I wondering if this is some 'requirement' you may have which may not make a difference, like 'fast' memory)



The fast memory wasn't a requirement, I merely stated that intel allows for much faster 4000+MHz memory. 

3200-3600 seems fine to me.

Multiple GPUs because I can and can afford it? What's wrong, you even said go for a pair of 2080s?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Budget is whatever I need it to be, sub £7k (GBP) would be nice.
> 
> I already have the Seasonic 1300w and Vega64s, Seasonic isn't going anywhere, the Vegas, I'd consider a pair of 2080's, could make for an interesting build.



Get a single 2080ti and call it a day. SLI/Crossfire is end of life, at least for the current crop of cards, and dual Vega is just horribly inefficient.

'Because you can afford it' doesn't make it a good choice, did you not learn from the first page. You were so far off the mark, it was unreal. Now you're still stuck with a weird dual GPU idea - dual _inferior _GPUs at that. Vega is 2016's sub high-end performance, keep that in mind. For all that money wasted, that is some pretty lackluster performance. And the bill keeps getting higher because you'll burn 600W easy while you can get similar performance with half that number. Which also means less heat to dissipate, which allows you to make do with 5-6 case fans instead of that retarded 26 fans 'Because there are 26 fan ports'...


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Get a single 2080ti and call it a day. SLI/Crossfire is end of life, at least for the current crop of cards, and dual Vega is just horribly inefficient.



Really, mines been scaling circa 60-80% depending on the title!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Really, mines been scaling circa 60-80% depending on the title!



Great, that's 40-20% lost performance while a 2080ti gives you 100% all over the place and still gets equal or better FPS. At a 250-260W draw.

If you want to be stubborn, buy the rig in your OP and stop posting. I have a lot of patience but it runs out fast. You either want the advice or you don't.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2018)

TR has its place, but needs to be matched to the application.  Even your WCG results will be disappointing on a W10 system - it really needs Linux to get the most out of all of those cores and threads. (visit phoronix.com)  The WX TR's are meant for workstation loads and kinda fall on their face while trying to game.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> The fast memory wasn't a requirement, I merely stated that intel allows for much faster 4000+MHz memory.
> 
> 3200-3600 seems fine to me.


I figured you alluded to running faster than even the 3600 MHz RAM you already suggested since Intel "allows for much faster" memory and that is what you picked already. 3200 MHz here is fine as well. Much beyond that the cost goes up but performance isn't with it. 



Hellfire said:


> What's wrong, you even said go for a pair of 2080s?


 I only suggested it because you seem keen on keeping a multi-gpu setup (and trying not to completely shove my ideas down your throat). Just trying to get to the bottom of the reasoning to share with you if its sound or based off nonsense. This should allow you to make a more informed decision, regardless if you still want a mGPU setup. 



So........when will you be ready to order parts?


----------



## IceShroom (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> *Cooling*
> EK Supremacy TR4


If you are going for TR4 cpu, get better cpu water block like XSPC Ratstrom TR4 or Heakiller IV TR4.
https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/05/11/koolance_400as_threadripper_water_block_v2_review/3


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't think the RTXes are a great buy at these levels, what if we see a 7nm consumer GPU within the next 3 or 4 quarters? The part about Vega being inefficient can be overlooked if the system's not gonna be used for extended gaming sessions.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

Because there is always something better coming out within the next year....

Then that new thing won't be a great buy because its new...

... where's the cutoff?


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Because there is always something better coming out within the next year....
> 
> Then that new thing won't be a great buy because its new...
> 
> ... where's the cutoff?



It's always better to buy the best deal you can find on current tech.



EarthDog said:


> EDIT: If it was me, I'd sell those AMD GPUs, or put one in the kid's machine and sell the other and go get a single 2080Ti. I love my 2080Ti driving my 2560x1440 144Hz panel. Everything is on ultra and either pegs 144 or is damn close in the titles I play (PUBG, Fortnite, BF 1, BF V, F1 2018) so its an awesome gaming experience. Never do I worry about SLI support or improper scaling, just set the settings in game, and enjoy.



^ this


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Because there is always something better coming out within the next year....
> 
> Then that new thing won't be a great buy because its new...
> 
> ... where's the cutoff?



Yep. 

Wait for Vega, and that train crashed.
Wait for consumer 7nm Vega, and it ain’t happening.
Wait for Navi it is then.


There is no end of “waiting”

You need a build then just buy it now. Don’t base stuff on “might happening” events.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Because there is always something better coming out within the next year....
> 
> Then that new thing won't be a great buy because its new...
> 
> ... where's the cutoff?


This is probably a first AFAIK, when was the last time a new gen of GPUs cost 40~60% more for just 30~40% more performance? You're also forgetting the bad reports about RTX cards, as rare as they may be.
If the OP wants/needs better GPUs then sure, but to say this is the (new) normal would be disingenuous IMO.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 30, 2018)

the 9900x 10 core with the extra cache so you  can crank it to 5 Ghz - that will last longer imo.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> This is probably a first AFAIK, when was the last time a new gen of GPUs cost 40~60% more for just 30~40% more performance? You're also forgetting the bad reports about RTX cards, as rare as they may be.
> If the OP wants/needs better GPUs then sure, but to say this is the new normal would be disingenuous IMO.


I don't recall saying anything about its value. I am focusing on performance. Clearly the OP isn't heavily invested in 'value' considering the options. And a single 2080Ti or even 2 2080's (b/c the dude seems to love mGPU), IMO, is a better choice, even though he already has the Vegas. He wants to go big, not use outdated space heating technology. 

RE: The 'bad reports' of RTX cards...so far we havn't seen anything confirming their RMA rate is higher than normal... its also situation specific and resolved by a driver in some cases...

This isn't a new normal... but saying to wait until next YEAR is a pretty odd statement considering there will be something better EVERY year.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I don't recall saying anything about its value. I am focusing on performance. *Clearly the OP isn't heavily invested in 'value' considering the options*. And a single 2080Ti or even 2 2080's, IMO, is a better choice, even though he already has the Vegas. He wants to go big, not use outdated space heating technology.
> 
> RE: The 'bad reports' of RTX cards...so far we havn't seen anything confirming their RMA rate is higher than normal... its also situation specific and resolved by a driver in some cases...
> 
> This isn't a new normal... *but saying to wait until next YEAR* is a pretty odd statement considering there will be something better EVERY year.


2990WX & Titan V it is then 

I was just adding to the argument that Vegas are less efficient than RTX cards, the next gen cards will be more efficient & he can hold onto his current GPUs if he wants to.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 30, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> 2990WX & Titan V it is then
> 
> I was just adding to the argument that Vegas are less efficient than RTX cards, the next gen cards will be more efficient & he can hold onto his current GPUs if he wants to.



Another weird suggestion. Neither 2990WX nor Titan V are good for gaming comparing to 9900K + 2080Ti. 

TBH Navi still GCN and rumored to be mid to low tier, I don't think there will be much change in the current market for a while. 

7nm won't be a silver bullet that magically solve all the problems in terms of performance and efficiency.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 30, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Sell those Vega64 as they are really not good for gaming comparing to the offerings from camp green.



If everyone is on the money saving bandwagon, why tell him to sell gpus that serve his purpose?



EarthDog said:


> This isn't a new normal... but saying to wait until next YEAR is a pretty odd statement considering there will be something better EVERY year.



Next year is only 30.5 days away.  On top of that, he clearly doesn't need a new computer with a 4790k and Vega 64s.  Perhaps he should wait strictly so he can formulate a coherent useful plan instead of listening to 20 people spew off nonsense about Titan Vs?

Edit:  On top of that, there are 2 maybe 3 opinions in this thread worth listening to...mine is not one of them.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

You know, I'll happily admit with regards to GPUs I am quite a bit of a AMD fanboy, well more Sapphire Tech fan boy, I do love my GPUs and I have never had issue with them. 

I am conflicted re CPU. The idea that TR can give me PCI 3.0 X 16 on both cards, which the i9 can't is a nice idea, however I also understand the bottleneck from x16 to x8 loss is minimal in reality.

I understand when gaming that TR isn't as useful due to the games not supporting the larger cores, and the higher clocks of I9 would probably act better.

I fail to see how faster Ram is a disadvantage? 

I said originally, I get the build is OVERKILL. That I accept, but there is nothing wrong with overkill, I accept my choice in CPU may not be the correct one and I am open to suggestions on that.

Regarding the case fans, i see no issue of using the full compliment supported to push more air through the case, it's clear noise isn't a big issue for me. 

Also let's not forget 16 of the fans are for two radiators, what do you suggest? Leaving the rads bare? Okay, you could argue Push/Pull isn't needed but I've run P/P in the past and have had good cooling results from it.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

1. X299 and *most processors will give you 44 lanes from the cpu allowing for x16/x16

2. Faster RAM isnt a disadvantage so much as it is a waste of money. Is it overkill when there are negligible gains at best or just throwing cash out the window. Obviously it is your choice to do so...but you asked and it's our job to share the knowledge.

3. Lol, nobody suggested you leave them bare.



moproblems99 said:


> Next year is only 30.5 days away.


lol smarty pants. Sorry, you can see in other posts the dude suggested 3-4 quarters (a CALENDAR year) and that is what I was referring to.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> 1. X299 and *most processors will give you 44 lanes from the cpu allowing for x16/x16
> 
> 2. Faster RAM isnt a disadvantage so much as it is a waste of money. Is it overkill when there are negligible gains at best or just throwing cash out the window. Obviously it is your choice to do so...but you asked and it's our job to share the knowledge.
> 
> ...




Granted, just checked the x299 board I was looking at does x16/0/x16/x8

Re case fans, I know no one said that, but what would you suggest rather than the fans I need 16 intakes for the front, can't cut exhaust down as it needs flow rate. It's only high number of fans due to dual rads and push/pull. 

Granted, I could run it all off one rad, but better thermals with two.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2018)

Run two rads without push pull? There isn't remotely a need for p/p with 2 480mm rads. Overkill is already 2 480mm rads. 


Did you ever answer WHEN you intended to make this purchase?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Run two rads without push pull? There isn't remotely a need for p/p with 2 480mm rads. Overkill is already 2 480mm rads.
> 
> 
> Did you ever answer WHEN you intended to make this purchase?



I plan on starting the first lot of purchases in next few days. Starting with the case and cooling equipment.

It won't be all at once. Mobo/CPU last as I may change. (Same with the waterblock for CPU)

I get what you mean but the decrease in thermals I've seen from push/pull have been considerable in the past.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2018)

Brotha, when you are over radded, as you are, that influence is less. It literally gains you nothing in clocks, its just more cost and noise for a couple/few C drop (if you are lucky).


----------



## trog100 (Dec 1, 2018)

the OP wants an over complicated build for the fun of building one.. i think i can see where he is coming from even though all the parts are nonsensical..

my choice for a monster machine would start off with a pair of 2080ti cards.. what else is there but the best.. an intel 9900k would do for the cpu.. 32 gigs of ram and some fancy water cooling..

the end result would at least perform nicely and make some sense.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2018)

Totally. Part of my point is simy setting expectations. Consider it a preemptive strike against the next thread a few weeks from now wondering why the clocks and relative performance is the same as something costing half and still being overkill.

You want a 7k rig... I'll build one for you.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2018)

I have to watch this Thread


----------



## Hockster (Dec 1, 2018)

The 1000D comes with a Corsair Commander and Lighting Node, may as well get a couple more commanders and stick with one ecosystem. That case can also run dual systems, regular ATX/EATX and a micro system. You can check the Corsair forums for some decent 1000D builds, this one is pretty interesting:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=180073


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 1, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Another weird suggestion. Neither 2990WX nor Titan V are good for gaming comparing to 9900K + 2080Ti.
> 
> TBH *Navi* still GCN and rumored to be mid to low tier, I don't think there will be much change in the current market for a while.
> 
> 7nm won't be a silver bullet that magically solve all the problems in terms of performance and efficiency.


I don't see the OP specifying anything about a *dedicated gaming* build, but I guess you must've missed it not to mention the fact that 2990WX roughly matches the 2950X in dynamic local mode?

I didn't say anything about Navi, as things stand today there are 50/50 odds on Nvidia releasing a 7nm GPU before AMD. In your recent haste towards RTG you must've missed that part as well.

For years dedicated node (changes) have been the best way to increase efficiency, especially by Intel.


----------



## ShieldHead (Dec 1, 2018)

Well if you are happy with the vegas just keep them. One 2080ti would be alot better in most games but it may not be worth it to you.
Between x299 or TR, I'd grab a 2950X if you even need thay many cores and 4x8gb at 3200 cl14
If you dont need all those cores then go for I9-9900k, it will be the best for gaming and also very good for productivity. Pci 3.0 x8 won't make much difference anyways...
And you can also use pci 3.0 x 16 if you decide to upgrade to a much better single gpu in the future.

Edit: If in the future you want to keep a dual gpu setup (if its minimally supported) then definitely grab TR as you can easily upgrade to zen 2 or whatever


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> I don't see the OP specifying anything about a *dedicated gaming* build


When asked, gaming was the first thing listed... if that means anything.

I still have to list parts for his build...


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2018)

trog100 said:


> the OP wants an over complicated build for the fun of building one.. i think i can see where he is coming from even though all the parts are nonsensical..
> 
> my choice for a monster machine would start off with a pair of 2080ti cards.. what else is there but the best.. an intel 9900k would do for the cpu.. 32 gigs of ram and some fancy water cooling..
> 
> ...



I don't understand these type of topics. 'Go big or go home', put together a parts list, and obviously without doing ANY research. 'Budget?' "Oh I don't care, up to 7K"... When given advice, the reply is 'but what I wanted works, right?'

I mean, if you want to piss away money, surely there are better ways to do it. Even when just pissing it away. What I see here, is laziness and a complete and utter lack of effort. Combined with the sum of money on the table, that to me speaks volumes, and we're at page 3 right now and I haven't been proven wrong.

IMO until OP managed to do some research of its own, any advice given is wasted anyway. Read back for proof. If you want to be taken seriously, take the effort, I for one am not here to cater to this kind of spoonfeeding and these topics actually deserve a lock.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 1, 2018)

As some folks said, I would much rather pick TR 2950X than TR 2990 WX.
I would also recommend G.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz instead of Corsair Vengeance, merely because it's faster in some synthetic benchmarks. It also looks nicer, but that's only my opinion. 
How about WD Gold HDD's? They are among the best on the market.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 1, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> When asked, gaming was the first thing listed... if that means anything.
> 
> I still have to list parts for his build...


Among a bunch of other things, without focusing or emphasizing one over the other.


Hellfire said:


> Everything, mixture of gaming, crunching for WCG, work (including video editing and large Database work)
> 
> I'd happily go Intel I7 again, I'm open to change, but bang for buck seems to be with the TR


Anyway looking at the above I'd definitely go for HEDT, he can reuse the GPU or get the RTX.

With AMD he'll have a better upgrade path & more upgrade options, Intel is better in raw IPC & clocks.

GPU ~ we've covered that over 2 pages.


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

I like the idea of complete and total overkill, did it a while back and wouldn't look back at all 

As for everything listed, I'm personally not a fan of Corsair, so I wouldn't recommend the fans personally or the ram but that's my choice not the OP's 

As for gaming, well the 2990WX will game and there will be a bit less of an issue the higher up the res it goes but that's not going to go so well if you have a 120Hz panel as such and games don't support the Crossfire/SLI (which is a massive frustration for me as I love the idea of multiple cards but moving on )

As for recommending the 9xxx series from Intel (the 99xx models) I personally couldn't.  I'd stick with the 79xx series as you can delid these, the are cheaper and with an overclock, they'll give just as much performance as the later release I believe..  I'll see if I can find the review I looked at...  ('ere tis....)  For gaming, Anandtech noticed no difference between the latest and greatest and the 79xx series..  I know where my money will eventually be going 

As for the amount of ram, I'm surprised not more is added, but I think that might have gone up over the last few posts/pages 

That said, maybe since you have all of the cores, running some sort of VM software might be best for you?  That way, you can assign the cores/threads you want for gaming, work, WCG etc and use whatever OS you want all on one box...  Would that be of any use??


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 1, 2018)

Komshija said:


> As some folks said, I would much rather pick TR 2950X than TR 2990 WX.
> I would also recommend G.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz instead of Corsair Vengeance, merely because it's faster in some synthetic benchmarks. It also looks nicer, but that's only my opinion.
> How about WD Gold HDD's? They are among the best on the market.



Cheers, what's the reason behind 2950x Vs 2990wx?

I must admit I have had a personal bad experience with Gskill and cold boot issues before. As such I tend to stay away from them, a personal reason I know but kind of lost faith in them.

WD Gold is a great shout. Defo open to those, I use WD Blacks right now. Back when they were the best and I love the drives and how WD are so I like that suggestion.

@phill thanks, after spending sometime looking at benchmarks the i9 7960x/7980xe as the benches don't seem much better on the 9xxx series, 

Although I am sure 9XXX series offers other benefits? Anyone care to enlighten why i9 9 series may be better than i9 7 series?

@phill I only when 32GB of ram as I'm currently on 16 and barely use much more than 60/70% so I could go 64 but I don't see it being used.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Among a bunch of other things, without focusing or emphasizing one over the other.


And I said.............if that means anything. 

The fact doesn't change however, that the gaming experience should be top notch regardless. Overkill is overkill. 


Hellfire - I'll have an overkill system that won't cost 7K and still allow you to swing one of the biggest e-peens around.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 1, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> And I said.............if that means anything.
> 
> The fact doesn't change however, that the gaming experience should be top notch regardless. Overkill is overkill.
> 
> ...



Care to weigh in on my question re 7/9 series i9s


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> And I said.............if that means anything.
> 
> The fact doesn't change however, that the gaming experience should be top notch regardless. Overkill is overkill.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing the recommendation


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Care to weigh in on my question re 7/9 series i9s


https://www.anandtech.com/show/13539/the-intel-core-i9-9980xe-review

Please dont hesitate to look at some reviews.


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/13539/the-intel-core-i9-9980xe-review
> 
> Please dont hesitate to look at some reviews.



Already linked that back on page 3  lol


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2018)

Lol....this guy..... I can see why vayra bailed... lol.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Lol....this guy..... I can see why vayra bailed... lol.



You can smell it from the opening post, and it gets confirmed with every follow up.

Enjoy wasting time

Enthusiasm needs a reality check IMO


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 1, 2018)

Funny thing is, you're slating the TR but in the benchmarks, bar a few it's comparable...

Not sure how TR is considered awful in this benchmarking as you were saying....


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Funny thing is, you're slating the TR but in the benchmarks, bar a few it's comparable...
> 
> Not sure how TR is considered awful in this benchmarking as you were saying....



I recently helped my friend build a 2990WX system with 128GB RAM at DDR4-3200 (Yeah this is the actual OVERKILL build-----for gaming)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/building-a-2990wx-system.246902/


He also got a 2080Ti.  Gaming performance wise his system is no where near my 6950X+2080Ti simply because the memory configuration on 2990WX is not good for gaming. And that is EVEN AFTER dynamic local mode is enabled.

In professional workload though that 2990WX runs circles around my 6950X, which was the whole point of his build-----so we are not limited by just 10 cores (yes, 10 cores is merely enough for most bioinformatics intensive workload)

So make up your mind. Are you doing ML, RNASeq or Protein Interactome all day? If not 2990WX is not meant for you.



2990WX + MSI 2080Ti, max overclock







6950X + EVGA 2080Ti, max overclock


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 1, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> I recently helped my friend build a 2990WX system with 128GB RAM at DDR4-3200 (Yeah this is the actual OVERKILL build-----for gaming)
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/building-a-2990wx-system.246902/
> 
> ...




Cheers mate, looks like it doesn't affect game performance that much but I'd definitely noticeable in some areas.

Just looking at i9 models. 7series Vs 9series.. in benchmarks Phil linked to it doesn't look like that much of an increase. 2/3%


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 1, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cheers mate, looks like it doesn't affect game performance that much but I'd definitely noticeable in some areas.
> 
> Just looking at i9 models. 7series Vs 9series.. in benchmarks Phil linked to it doesn't look like that much of an increase. 2/3%



I dont know where you're looking but threadrippers are the worst possible chip for gaming.  They get outperformed by 2700x by more than 2-3%, and the 2700x gets roughly matched/outperformed by an i5 8400.

If you want an overkill all in one system that you also game on, do not get a Threadripper.  Quad channel memory increases latency massively, on a Zen+ platform that already has latency issues; and you're trying to run latency-sensitive applications on it.  Basically this overkill system will game worse than an i5 system in virtually all scenarios.

You might want to go dual systems in one case - have like an itx 9700k for gaming with the card in it, then have the massive 2990wx for everything else.





https://www.overclockers.co.uk/8pac...7980xe-and-intel-core-i7-8086k-fs-006-8p.html

except with threadripper.

That way you can launch a massive project then flip to the other system and game completely latency free - they have access to the same drives so you don't really lose anything.

https://www.pcworld.com/article/3272404/components/corsair-obsidian-1000d-case-two-pcs.html

With the itx system you can focus on super fast, low latency 16GB kit running at 4000Mhz + timings with a ringbus chip and a 2080ti and the other you can have like a 590 (or a workstation vega) on the 2990wx for development/crunching/database work.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 1, 2018)

2950X would be best for ya bro. Or 9980XE

With that said I'm bailing out of this thread. Good luck with your build. Keep in mind always ask yourself: What am I gonna do with this build.  Even if you are wasting money with emphasis on the "overkill" you need to do a balanced "overkill"


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 1, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> 2950X would be best for ya bro. Or 9980XE



Yeah liking the look of 9960/9980.

Thinking of a build right now, adjusting my original


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 1, 2018)

Hard to comment really w/o knowing what the purpose is from the OP and knowing what but not what % still makes any useful recommendation difficult.  But from what's been said later, w/o knowing %'s, would push me to two separate boxes.   Kinda like trying build a vehicle that gets 30 mpg and can tow 14,000 pounds.  It would seem that you have the most expensive option in all but a few instances.  Going with the most cores and pairing it with 2 GFX cards that will deliver at best, 68% of a single nvidia card in gaming seems contradictory.  I am assisiting a  friend with a combo gaming / game server box (planned for Feb 2019) and he's doing  dual system build in a single case .... threadripper for hosting and video editing / gaming in one of these:

https://www.techpowerup.com/244906/phanteks-evolv-x-high-end-chassis-detailed

1.  Id want to avoid any case which doesn't take 140mm fans.  You have way way way more fans than needed ... on top of that, I am assuming that you are talking about the 2,350 rpm jobs ... way way too fast for a post 2000 build.  High SP fans were a thing back in the 90s when 30 fpi rads were common.  At 14 fpi for the Thermaltake rads, you will likely be looking at everyday loads not wanting to move these more than 400 rpm.   I have 5 x 140mm and higher loads and mine never break 675 or so under stress testing.  The whole thing about a custom loop is silence and when gaming for example, mine are 450 -550 rpm at peak loads... when typing in forums, the fans will shut off belo3 350 rpm.   With 2,350 rpm, you fans will bottom out at about 575 rpm

2.  For the video editing, Id want OS and Programs on one SSD and a 2nd as a scratch drive.

3.   Again, for the video editing, which program ?  If it's Premier Pro ...






4.  Remember none of the big scorers here are recommended for gaming boxes.

5.  RAID ?  Are we ralking RAID 0 on HDs ? .... not going to deliver anything,.... RAID 0 was useless on desktop in all but specialized apps like animation and rendering.  Since SSDs have arrived, RAID 0 on HDs has no benefit anywhere except for bragging about benchmarks.   2nd SSD better suited for scratch drive and nothing else will benefit from RAID o from the uses you have described.  RAID 1 for redundancy is a good idea.... but for less headaches... two drives with one mirroring the other via software is much easier to manage.

6.  All I can say about the MoBO is ... well it is one of the most expensive, I don't see you gaining anything from that investment.

7.  As for the water cooling componenty ....

a)  other than the CPU water block vendor, I wouldn't use any of those vendors
b) With that level of investment, Id want a  dual pump (Swiftec 36x2) ...
... http://www.frozencpu.com/images/products/large/ex-pmp-174_2.jpg
...http://www.frozencpu.com/images/products/large/ex-pmp-195_4.jpg
c)  Look for radiators with top, bottom and side ports as well as as screw potectors .... again, I'd recommend 140mm wide rads

8.  No need for a fan controller....

CPU MoBo Header => Pump No. 1
W_PUMP+ connector=> Pump No 2
CPU Opt_PWM Header = >  2 way Splitter  (https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAFMH79R8334) > 1200 rpm Rear PWM 4 pin  Fans
CHA_1 PWM Header = > Phanteks Hub No. 1  (https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAE3060P0642) => 8 DCV 3 pin fans in pull
CHA_2 PWM Header = > Phanteks Hub No. 2  (https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAE3060P0642) => 8 DCV 3 pin fans in push

Don't forget all rad fans blow in, no exceptions.   Ya want 1.5 times the intakes as exhaust Top (8) and Rear (2) Exhaust x 1.5 = 15 Fans as Intakes ... so that works

9.  Make sure the 4 sticks of RAM in one package.

10.  Scaling for Vega is a lil worse than nVidia 1080 Ti.... 18% at 1080p, 33% at 1449p nd 54% at 2160p.  Your twin Vegas will be < 66% of a 2080 Ti

11.  Push pull will add 10-30% depending on fans chosen and rpm ... higher the rpm, the less improvement

12.  See what you will get from various rad size,  fan speeds , push / pull here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/1457426-radiator-size-estimator.html



Vayra86 said:


> I don't understand these type of topics. 'Go big or go home', put together a parts list, and obviously without doing ANY research. 'Budget?' "Oh I don't care, up to 7K"... When given advice, the reply is 'but what I wanted works, right?'



Agreed.... I won't go against spending more when it actually brings something of benefit to the particular usage.    But all too many builds are done by going to sites like newegg, picking COU and then sorting by "highest price" thinking that if it costs more it must somehow be better.    How many posts have we seen "Which cooler would you recommend to rplace the stock cooler", when the user has no plans to OC ?  Same with MoBo feautures..... you can spend more for a MoBo w/ WiFi but if you use ethernet .. why ?


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 1, 2018)

This looks like a decent machine to me


----------



## Komshija (Dec 1, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cheers, what's the reason behind 2950x Vs 2990wx?
> 
> I must admit I have had a personal bad experience with Gskill and cold boot issues before. As such I tend to stay away from them, a personal reason I know but kind of lost faith in them.
> 
> WD Gold is a great shout. Defo open to those, I use WD Blacks right now. Back when they were the best and I love the drives and how WD are so I like that suggestion.



TR 2950X will be slightly better in everyday applications, including gaming, than TR 2970WX or 2990WX due to higher base frequency and higher OC potential.

Each memory can have issues. Corsair's are not immune to failures. They all have warranty and you can easily replace them if they are faulty. I recommend whichever is cheaper and whichever looks nicer to you between ADATA, G.Skill, Team and Corsair. G.Skill's are usually the fastest memories on the market and also one of the best, so I mentioned them.

If WD Gold is too expensive for your taste, Toshiba X300 series are slightly faster than WD Black & Gold (although you will not notice such small differences) but much cheaper than both WD series. On paper, just on paper, WD Black and WD Gold should have better life span than Toshiba X300's.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 1, 2018)

Right,

*Lets make this a lot easier than I have been making it. First off lets remove my work based tasks onto the server I have available, a HP Proliant DL360 G9, Most of what I do is SQL/Oracle based and I can have a RDP session into it for work.*

*Lets do this as a purely Gaming machine only, I'll go through, taking on board what has been said and give what I am thinking now. I'll explain my reasoning.*


*CASE & COOLING OPTIONS*

*Case:*
Corsair 1000D I have currently the 750D and absolutely love it, However just want more room for the EATX and custom loop.

*Radiators:*
One thing I really want to do is two separate loops, One for CPU and one for GPU(s)

From the image below my initial through was 2x 480mm rads on the front side my side, However I considered on the top as exhausts, (means the hot air from the rads isn't being blown over the board/ram other components) I assume exhaust would be better? I am a bit funny so I like the idea of symmetry and the radiators being side by side.

However I guess I could consider 2x 420mm Radiators, one on the top exhaust and one on the front?

I welcome thoughts on this based on what the case is capable of

Hell listening to the Corsair Tagline why not 2x 480mm on the CPU loop and 2x 480mm on the GPU loop (OVERKILL LOL) (joke)





*Fans*
@John Naylor regarding the splitters for the fans you only allocated one radiators worth of fans, however taking on @EarthDog advice it seems with radiators as large as I am looking a Push/Pull set up is probably not worth it so I can adopt your method suggested above and use Hub 1 as Rad 1 and Hub 2 as Rad 2.

Below is the possible fan combination layouts for the case. So I do want to go big rads, Especially for the dual vega's (yes @EarthDog  for now I am keeping them ) as obviously they like to get warm.





Fan wise, I agree @John Naylor the SP's are older and probably not best, (it's been a while since I had to buy fans) and earlier in the thread the ML series from Corsair was suggested (ML120/140 depending what combination I do.

*Cooling Layout Opt 1*
So lets say I go for the twin 480 radiators on the exhaust (probably better than on the intake, it's where my current rad is mounted.)

I could do 3x 140mm or 8x 120mm intakes @John Naylor our of curiosity, why would 140's be better than the 120's if I can get more airflow with the 120's? They're rated for the same noise level according to Corsair.

*Cooling Layout Opt 2*

So lets say I go for the twin 420's 1x mounted on the top, 1x mounted on the front

I could do 3x 140mm on the intake and the exhaust for these? would this offer any benefit over Opt 1?

*Parts*

@John Naylor you suggested other brands for the radiators/blocks etc (except EK CPU Block) I am happy to take advice on this and would probably go for EK all round if recommended, Except the GPU coolers as Byski's for the Vega 64 Nitro +'s are the only blocks I can find guaranteed to fit the Sapphire cards. So I could go for a full EK loop & Rads and the Byski blocks for the GPU's

Or I am open the suggestions on cooling parts so feel free to suggest radiators or piping to me.

*INTERNAL BUILD*

1x Asus ROG Rampage VI Extreme
1x Intel i9 9940x 14 Core, 28 Thread
4x Corsair - Vengeance RGB Pro 8 GB DDR4-3200 Memory (32GB Total)
1x Samsung 970 Evo 2TB M.2
2x Western Digital - Gold 10 TB 3.5" 7200RPM

Already Own
2x Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro +
1x Seasonic PRIME Ultra 1300w PSU

Reasoning for the above, Looking at clock speed, benches and the chips the i9 9940 seems like a great chip with good OC potential, especially on water. An extra 2 cores 4 threads which will hardly be utilised seems like a waste, @EarthDog  and the others, Thanks for the suggestions.

Corsair Ram, As suggested by @EarthDog anything faster seems like a waste of money, especially at £150 plus for 3600 over 3200,

Samsung SSD, I was considering the Pro 970 rather than the Evo, I heard the performance is much better but at £300 more than the Evo it seems like a lot, so question, Is the pro worth it?

Western Digital drives, I use the Blacks already and love them, as suggested a cheap move from the Seagate, no issues here, they will be run in Raid 0, purely just as they're be a single 20TB volume to store media, files, installs which don't need fast drive, No redundancy needed as they will be Robo copying to the server I mentioned above, (this is located offsite at my office)

So, I am thinking this seems a much more balanced build, Obviously I have questions so please, I hope you can help out.


Thanks

HF


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 1, 2018)

Sell both of your Vega64 and get a single RTX 2080Ti. In the high end Vega64 are just space heaters comparing to Turing or Pascal


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 1, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Sell both of your Vega64 and get a single RTX 2080Ti.



I know this has been posted a few times, It is something I may consider in the future however as previously stated I am a bit of a Sapphire Tech fanboy so I won't be changing that bit just now. (yes I am being stubborn but I do love my cards)


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 1, 2018)

I wouldn't change vega's either...btw, i would recommend a 2560x1080 screen for your pc, something like this : https://eu.aoc.com/en/gaming/products/ag352qcx


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> *INTERNAL BUILD*
> 
> 1x Asus ROG Rampage VI Extreme
> 1x Intel i9 9940x 14 Core, 28 Thread
> ...



All I can say about the above is that I think the 99xx series aren't worth the cash, grab yourself a 79xx series CPU instead, plus if you can get a proven overclocker as I would with spending that much (I did when I bought my 5960X) it'll run cooler as well..  You can't de-lid these newer CPUs and to me if they aren't putting on the lids right, then don't buy...

Also for the build if it's overkill, go at least 64Gb and since that you do use it for work, it might actually be of some use 



EarthDog said:


> Lol....this guy..... I can see why vayra bailed... lol.



Did I say something wrong??


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 2, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Just looking at i9 models. 7series Vs 9series..



I have an i9-7900X @4.5GHz. system up and running here. While it is good for gaming, my i7-8700K @5.0GHz. box scores higher in many benchmarks. 
Most of these prior replies are good advice. consider them again, please. 
Threadripper gaming performance is not as robust as it's price/cost would suggest.

Also, I'm using the Asus ROG Rampage VI Extreme mainboard that you mentioned in post #93.
It's pretty sweet, and it has all of the bells and whistles too. I ~never~ would have paid full retail for it though.
I got my i9-7900X board, chip, and 64GB of RAM for 800 bucks (used) and never looked back. The guy I bought it from bought Threadripper, but he has a real use for it being a Robotics Design Engineer for a large company.

A system designed for actual gaming is faster and uses a lot less power to get results.

If you insist on a TR system, get the TR-2950X and it will outdo the TR-2990WX for most tasks while running cooler and using less power.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 2, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I have an i9-7900X @4.5GHz. system up and running here. While it is good for gaming, my i7-8700K @5.0GHz. box scores higher in many benchmarks.
> Most of these prior replies are good advice. consider them again, please.
> Threadripper gaming performance is not as robust as it's price/cost would suggest.
> 
> ...


HEDT, 10 core & above, isn't for high end gaming anymore. That's the premise on which "most build a PC" threads could be made. In the past when Intel still had HEDT on ring bus it'd made sense but 9900k is the best gaming CPU atm & possibly for the foreseeable future.

With AMD's Zen2 the high clocks & higher IPC should absolve some of the bottlenecks which current gen faces. Even then unless they're moving mainstream AM4 to 16 cores, HEDT & gaming (mainstream) CPU lines won't converge or overlap. The biggest takeaway from last month's Horizon event was that Zen2 will be massive & much more of an earth mover/shaker than the original Bulldozer ever was.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 2, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Right,
> 
> 1.  *Lets do this as a purely Gaming machine only, I'll go through, taking on board what has been said and give what I am thinking now. I'll explain my reasoning.*
> 
> ...



I edited and numbered your post so I could address appropriately without too much clutter.

1.   Ok... so now we doing a gaming build only... so that means LGA 2066 isn't where we wanna go.  28 threads isn't going to do anything for you, You won't see more than 4 in use 97% of the time.

2.  1000D won't take 140mm wide rads in front

3.  Two separate loops is not something Iid recommend recommended ... for the CPU with it's small surface area... you'll want to move coolant thru there at 1.25 gpm or better .... on the GFX cards, you are going to have HUGE full cover water blocks with large surface areas so you will want to use half that flow .... so the easy way is run a single loop up to the GFX cards, then split the loop into 2 separate parallel flow stream and recombine right after the GFX card blocks.... allows you to increase flow as needed without generating excess backpressure by only having half the flow thru GPUs )or 1/4 the pressure) .

Keep this i  mind... Your two GFX cards are 320 watts each ... total 620 watts... think about that ... 1 loop for your 200 watt CPU and 1 loop for your 700 watt GPUs.  Leaves one overdesigned and one underdesigned.

4.  Again lets look at 820 watts of heat load

https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/1457426-radiator-size-estimator.html
Open the Aquacool speadsheet

Read the instructions... recognize that all surfaces on the components are giving off heat ... all MoBo surfaces, block surfaces, tubing , radiator shrouds, etc will account for a good part of the heat load... also note that the CPU is never at 100% when the GFX cards are.... so combined this will account for 40% of you heat load, leaving 60% for the radiator.  So...

60% x 820 = 492 watts or 246 per rad.... now look at the spreadsheet .... *With just fans in pull,* a 45mm thick 480 will provide 245 watts of cooling at just 1250 rpm ... since ya like to "Go big", use a 60mm thick one for 251 watts ... 303 if you go push pull.

As per last post .... make sure ya have 1.5 intakes or each exhaust....but each 140mm = 1.33 120's

Front .... I would start with 8 fans in pull (4 per rad) ... as you can see in the spreadsheet, you don't need push pull.  And you certainly don't need a top rad.  Can always add the Push later if ya think ya need it ...Here's how I'd run my loop.... 

Two Radiators =>Separate Discharges =>  Inlet Y Fitting => Dual Pump  => MoBo Mono Block =>  CPU => Y Fitting => Separate Feeds to each GPU => Y Fitting => Separate feeds to each Rad

This way 1)  You have the symmetry you like.... 2) you reduce backpressure and flow thru the rads and GFX card WBs allowing greater cooling.

5  Not recommended.  Again, rad fans ALWAYS blow in, no exceptions ... ever.    Put 8 fans on rad blowing out  and 8 blowing in ?  Well since the ones with inlet filters in front will have flow reduced by the filters, you already have negative pressure.... now put (3) 140s on top and (2) in rear blowing out and you have very negative poressure.  Your air flow thru the box will be in excess that the entire volume of the case will be pushed out 2 or more times per second.   Those giant wide open grilles on back of case are part of your cooling system.  And do you want to cool yor stuff with cool ambient air or pre-heated inside case air ? With coolant at 33C, you want say 23 ambient air cooling ya stuff ? ... or ya want interior 28C air cooling ya stuff which means *only 50%* of the cooling (33-23 vs 33-28) ?   If ya think that is bad for interior components, go thru your parts manuals and find one component which component is going to be bothered by 28C ?

6.  Not sure how ya came to conclusion that I did not allocated only one radiators worth of fans,..... each hub handles 11 fans.

Radiator 1 Pull Fans (4) + Radiator 2 Pull Fans (4) = 8 fans out of 11 ports filled (I would install this at time of build)
Radiator 2 Push Fans (4) + Radiator 2 Push Fans (4) = 8 fans out of 11 ports filled (I'd save this if later ya think you need it.)

That way you can put a lil more rpm on the pull fans if ya want to .... or even have 1 set of fans kick in at light loads and not add the push fans until temps reach a certain point.

7.  Unfortunately, forum advice from yesteryear continues to be parroted when the reasoning behind those old recommendations no longer applies.   Back in the day, rads were 30 fpi and the closeness of the fins was harder to push air between.   Today rads are typically 8 - 14 fpi and there is no need for medium (M) and high (H) static pressure fans on today's rads.  An AIO with high fpi and cheap aluminum rad will need extreme speed fans to make up for the aforementioned shortcomings.  A properly designed all copper loop, designed for Delta T of 10C (all those spreadsheets are based upon Delta T of 10C) ... AIOs are like 20C or more.  As you can see in the spreadsheet, 2 x 480 with just pull fans is more than enough for your load.   

8.  No, absolutely not... again, no exceptions... rad fans ALWAYS blow in unless you have a poorly designed case.  Look at Corsair AIO instructions.

https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/49-000175_rev_AB_H100i_QSG_web.pdf

read page 3, Window 1

"For* best cooling performance *, we recommend *mounting the fans as air intakes* into your PC case".    You have to forget what you think you learned in 8th grade earth science.  Yes hot air rises but not with a fan over it blowing the other way .... If ya worried about cooling GFX card and CPU, why in the world would you want to reduce the performance of your cooling system by preheatting the air before it goes thru the rads  ?

10.  Two issues here:

a) All things being equal (design, rpm, etc) , a 140mm fan blows 33% more air than a 120 mm.

b.  This is kinda like a Dad telling his son that Santa Claus isn't real.  I hate to be "that guy" but the specs you read on the manufacturer web pages and on the Box are blatant lies. Lets look at WC guru martin on the subject

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress....w-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/

Here we see two fans:

Cougar Vortex PWM
Max Airflow = 70.5CFM
Static Pressure = 2.2 mm H20

Gentle Typhoon AP-15
Max Airflow = 58CFM
Static Pressure = .08inwg = 2.03mm H20

Which one's better ... isn't 70.5 bigger than 58 and 2.2 bigger than 2.03.  That would be true if those numbers were real.  But, what Cougar is saying is ..

At 0.00 Static pressure, our fan pushes 70 cfm, at 2.2mm  static pressure, our fan pushes 0 cfm ... both conditions will never exist.

What we see once installed is ...

The Cougar fan produces 34 cfm at 0.040 in of static pressure (42% of the advertised flow)
The GT fan produces 38 cfm at 0.047 in of static pressure (67% of the advertised flow) 

11.  Internals

MoBo / CPU 1x Asus ROG Rampage VI Extreme Intel i9 9940x 14 Core, 28 Thread - Again LGA 2066 has no business in a gaming only box.... most reviewers don't even do gaming tests.  The question is not whether it is good or bad in gaming but whether it's better than something that costs less than 1/2 or 1/3 the $1400 cost of that CPU .....  If ya want the very best, most cores , most expensive gaming CPU , get the $570 9900k

hhttps://tpucdn.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_9700K/images/relative-performance-games-2560-1440.png

Personally, Id spend $150 less and get the 9700k for a gaming box.... likely going down after holidays to mid 300s

As for Mobos, you could "go big" with the MSI Z390 MEG Godlike for like $580 ... but I don't see what I'm getting for $300 over the MSI MEG Z390 ACE to make me part with that amount of money ... 2nd ALC 1220 ? ... 2nd Killer E2500 Gigabit LAN controller  ?

4x Corsair - Vengeance RGB Pro 8 GB DDR4-3200 Memory (32GB Total)

a) I have yet to see a game improve with more than 16GB
b) 4 sticks will likely reduce your OC as compared to 2 due toi the extra load on memory controller.

1x Samsung 970 Evo 2TB M.2' - If ya got the cash, why not ?

2x Western Digital - Gold 10 TB 3.5" 7200RPM - I have 30 years of business records and AutoCAD drawings, all my business and personal tax records, photos, games  and backups of 5 networked PCs on a single on 2 TB.  We have not purchased a HD in 8 years.   But if you need the space, get what ya need.  If it was me, id use an NAS in RAID 5/10 ....  Be aware though:

a)  Large capacity drives have a much higher failure rate.
b)   SSHDs are 50% faster in gaming than WD Blacks
c)   Seagate SSHDs (0.44%) have  hair better failure rate then WD Blacks (0.45%)
d)  Both have 5 year warrantees
e)  Seagate tops out a 2 TB, WD has a 4 TB

12.  Some games benefit from lower timings, some games benefit from more speed.... most times however, they don't test with twin GFX cards where often RAM can make a difference .... with just the 1 cards it is bottlenecked by GFX.  However, with your 1440p monitor, that's not going to be the case.  The sweet spot is DDR4-3000 CAS 15 / DDR4-3200 CAS 16 ... after that proces rise significantly, ... if ya can find better for a good price, grab it.

13.  If you use benchmarks as a yardstick, then the more expensive SSD can be justified.   If you use application benchmarks , using scripts, faster SSDs can be justified.   If you use productivity as the yardstick, SSDs have no real advantage outside specialized apps like animation, video editing and rendering.   Boot time of an SSD is 15.6 seconds versus 16.5 for an SSHD.  Users are not in a position to take advantage of that.  If a game takes even 10 seconds longer to load, by the time I "do what i gotta do" to switch ME from work mode to gaming mode, either way, puter is waiting for me  to  unplug headset from charging cable, pull out dongle from storage cubby, close cubby, insert dongle, load discord, load web sites ... and that doesn't even include bio break, snackies and stuff.   So while there may be some sense of personal satisfaction, no one every typed a extra legal brief, reached a further waypoint in game whatever because they had a faster SSD.... best advice.... buy the best ya can till what ya paying causes discomfort.

14.  RAID 0 hard drives are a complete waste of time, money and effort.   Every 3 years we build a box with RAID 0 and RAID 1 arrays as a test bed.  Every time we have broken the arrays as they returned 0 benefit by every measure imaginable.    Even for SSDs

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-raid-benchmark,3485-13.html
https://hardforum.com/threads/raid-...desktop-application-game-performance.1001325/
https://tweakers.net/reviews/515/9/raid-0-hype-or-blessing-conclusions.html

Most accurate statement I ever read on RAID 0 was that those who pursued this route were ""buying into the hype and nothing more".


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Hellfire (Dec 2, 2018)

@John Naylor  thanks so much... Some fantastic advice there so I'll take that into consideration and make some adjustments to the build.

Do you have any recommendations of fans which would be best for the coolers, I know you mentioned a couple but didn't see if you suggested they would work well.

I have skimmed it all just now, I'll read back when I am awake and see where we go.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 2, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Way Too Much To Quote



I don't always agree with what you say, but there was a lot of good information in there.


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cheers, what's the reason behind 2950x Vs 2990wx?
> 
> I must admit I have had a personal bad experience with Gskill and cold boot issues before. As such I tend to stay away from them, a personal reason I know but kind of lost faith in them.
> 
> ...



The newer 99xx CPUs can't be de-lidded, there was a vid somewhere of one of the top overclockers doing it, basically doing it killed the CPU..   Not something that's really recommended!   Aside from them charging more for the 99xx series (just gauging results from Scan.co.uk) I can't see the importance of buying one.  The only reason it's slightly faster also, is down to the slight increase in clock speeds..  If you're overclocking, it appears to be a waste of money to me..  Plus that and the de-lidding issue, personally it's hard for me to recommend..

I'm currently the same, but thought since you wanted overkill and I mentioned possibly you using VM's, 64Gb might have been more used but completely understand where you're going with the ram


----------



## Hockster (Dec 2, 2018)

They can indeed be delidded.


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2018)

Hockster said:


> They can indeed be delidded.



Apologises I mean the X299 CPUs not the 1151 models 









  As seen here


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 3, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> HEDT, 10 core & above, isn't for high end gaming anymore.


I agree completely.
Yes, I have a 10 core gaming rig, but I got it used for such a low price that it was impossible to pass up.
My two i7-8700Ks have provided fantastic gaming results for much less money and the 9700K is probably fantastic on a whole new level. But the i9-7900X games well.

I think that Zen-II could possibly deliver some Intel smackdown for an attractive price point, but we can't really know this until it releases and is tested by reviewers that we trust.
I'm willing to wait it out and see what happens then.



phill said:


> The newer 99xx CPUs can't be de-lidded, Apologises I mean the X299 CPUs not the 1151 models



My X299 series i9-7900X is de-lidded and happy as a clam. I did the de-lid myself with a kit from Rockit Cool that I borrowed from another TPU member.
(it wasn't soldered, they used paste on it)
TimeSpy benchmark score added to underscore de-lidded maximum temps while running benches.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> I edited and numbered your post so I could address appropriately without too much clutter.
> 
> 1.   Ok... so now we doing a gaming build only... so that means LGA 2066 isn't where we wanna go.  28 threads isn't going to do anything for you, You won't see more than 4 in use 97% of the time.
> 
> ...




Hi Guys..

Replying on mobile, so if I miss bits I apologize.

RE 1.
How about a I9 9900k, 5ghz clock speed gives me the high single core clock, good price for the CPU, onl? £550 for a chip, seems like a good chip from the reviews, appreciate the gains over the i7 8700k is minimal but there is some.

2 to 10
I love your cooling advice, the loop design sounds amazing and with the Y split and Join after the GPU seems perfect, so much so I will be copying your recommendation and installing it into the new rig.

@John Naylor any recommendations on rads and pumps? EK throughout? I've heard fantastic things about them in the past. 

Internal.

CPU, discussed above,

RAM, yeah I can drop to 2 sticks, before was when I was looking at quad channel so 4 sticks. 


SSD, chopping £1k off the cost of the CPU I may as well go for the Pro.

HDD, I never considered the higher failure rates, you're right. Thanks for reminding me. I could look at maybe a few SSDs and lower the space. 20TB does seem a bit overkill. Maybe look at four 2TB SSDs (not in Raid)

Thanks for the advice, would love some recommendations on parts for the water-cooling or the fans.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2018)

Cipypit said:


> What do you think about my test guys ? they are to low right... ?


This thread has nothing to do with your scores. Please create your own thread to get the best help.



As to Hellfire... I wish you good luck. This thread is like hearding cats and to be frank, I don't have the time right now to continue going in circles. Post up whatever you get though.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2018)

This is what I was thinking about the water loop, if I've made any mistakes, Please let me know, I was thinking I still needed good flow so I picked a 12/16mm piping?

Welcome thoughts on it. This is working on the suggestions of @John Naylor


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2018)

The only thing about the loop is this, does it have a drain??


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2018)

phill said:


> The only thing about the loop is this, does it have a drain??



Lol, I uploaded V2.... I did put a ball valve on it in V3

I have two Ball valves at the bottom of each rad, please let me know if it's the wrong place


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2018)

27MaD said:


> I would get 2x 2080 TIs instead of the 64s



surprisingly, Nvidias higher end GPU's arent SUPER ridiculous prices like normal (or as bad as normal). The 2070's are going for $500 , the 2080's for $750'ish & both go up. At that price (as cheap as i am) id even consider buying a new GPU during its actual release (instead of buying them like i do, 3 years after launch). 2x 2070's, or 2080 would cost under $1500.the 2080ti's are super pricey for me, i think they are over $1000 even for the "low end" models. but id definitely go Nvidia over AMD if i was going "big or home"


----------



## Vario (Dec 4, 2018)

Do those Y splitters cause issues with the flow?  Would it be better to have a larger diameter for the area behind splitter (right side of the chart)?  Don't know just curious here.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 4, 2018)

Good question Vario, I am unsure as well so would be open to suggestions from people on it.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Lol, I uploaded V2.... I did put a ball valve on it in V3
> 
> I have two Ball valves at the bottom of each rad, please let me know if it's the wrong place



As long as the valves are as low as possible so when you drain it, it drains on it's own, I'm sure you'll be fine 



http://imgur.com/IvvbgDh


This is what I did with the SR-2 build I have


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 4, 2018)

Yup, the radiators will be the lowest point on the build, If not it is easily adjustable


----------



## 27MaD (Dec 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> surprisingly, Nvidias higher end GPU's arent SUPER ridiculous prices like normal (or as bad as normal). The 2070's are going for $500 , the 2080's for $750'ish & both go up. At that price (as cheap as i am) id even consider buying a new GPU during its actual release (instead of buying them like i do, 3 years after launch). 2x 2070's, or 2080 would cost under $1500.the 2080ti's are super pricey for me, i think they are over $1000 even for the "low end" models. but id definitely go Nvidia over AMD if i was going "big or home"


Yeah i know that but our friend here doesn't give a shit about money.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 4, 2018)

You can check out Pauls build in a 1000D, there's eight videos in the series for it.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2018)

Ins


Hellfire said:


> So it's time for a new PC build for me, I'd appreciate feedback on the below, I know it may be considered Overkill but if I can afford it and have the ability to do it, why not.
> 
> *PARTS*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 30, 2018)

So slight hiccup,

firstly I have revamped my entire build and have two designs, Started picking up universal parts, but ran into a problem with the cooling

*Intel Choice*
ASUS ROG MAXIMUS XI EXTREME
INTEL 9900K

*AMD Choice (if Zen2 leaks are correct/close)*
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO
AMD RYZEN 9 3850X

Obviously the choices above could change with new chipsets etc. But they're the planned ones to give you an idea of what I am after. 

*Parts I already have*
SEASONIC 1300w PRIME ULTRA(Titanium) PSU
2x SAPPHIRE VEGA 64 NITRO+
2x BYKSKI GPU BLOCKS
CORSAIR 1000D CASE

Unfortunately EKWB don't make GPU blocks for my cards and don't plan on it so I went with the only ones I can find, Bykski, however I have heard pretty positive things about them.

*Rest of the build*
CORSAIR PLATINUM 32GB (2x 16) 3200 (15-15-15-36)
SAMSUNG 970 EVO 2TB (M.2 NVME)
2x SEAGATE BARRACUDA PRO (6TB HDD)

*Cooling*
EKWB MONOBLOCK
2x BYKSKI GPU Blocks
2x EKWB COOLSTREAM XE480mm x 60mm
EKWB REVO DUAL D5 PUMP
EKWB 250mm RES
MISC FITTINGS (EKWB)
EKWB TUBING (12/16mm)
10x 120mm FANS (TBC WHICH ONES)
3x 140mm FANS (TBC WHICH ONES)

However I've noticed a problem, the GPU blocks are copper based, they're the only ones I can find that fit my cards SKU, but all of EKWB monoblocks for my boards are nickel, However as I am sure you know, we can't mix metals as it will cause corrosion.

So I have two options, 
1 - No Moboblock and just a CPU block, (BOO)
2 - Split the loops into two loops, one GPU Loop and one CPU only Loop (I could get an extra radiator (420 x 45mm) and keep two 480's for the GPU's

Suggestions on my best option? I mean Monoblock would obviously be better but a second loop isn't straight forward but would allow some cool customisation with different loop colours


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

You'd be fine with a single 480 rad for two GPUs I would say and keeping them separate would be even better so it wouldn't matter as you wouldn't mix any materials as you'd have two separate loops, something I'd always suggest regardless with CPU and GPU.  

Personally I'm not a fan of the looks of a monoblock but they can be helpful and cut down on the tubing and fittings you'd need/use.

I used to run 2 X5650's and 2 7970's in a single 480 loop, it got a little warm when everything was stressed and overclocked but temps weren't that high in comparison to air and the overclocks I had on them   I believe 2 Vega's should be fine with the single 480 rad


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 30, 2018)

Unfortunately reading John Naylor's previous post a single 480 for both cards isn't enough. A 420*60mm only provides 250watts of cooling. Two radiators for both cards is definitely needed.

From what I've been reading, nickel and copper can be mixed, just not anything with aluminium.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> From what I've been reading, nickel and copper can be mixed



In fact i dont know why you said in your previous post they cant be mixed or where you hear it


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Unfortunately reading John Naylor's previous post a single 480 for both cards isn't enough. A 420*60mm only provides 250watts of cooling. Two radiators for both cards is definitely needed.
> 
> From what I've been reading, nickel and copper can be mixed, just not anything with aluminium.



Your kidding me right??  Take a look - 

http://hardwarelabs.com/nemesis/gtr/gtr-560/





I'm pretty sure, you'll be fine


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 30, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> In fact i dont know why you said in your previous post they cant be mixed or where you hear it



Going by what everyone kept saying of "never mix metals in a WC loop


----------



## FireFox (Dec 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Going by what everyone kept saying of "never mix metals in a WC loop



I bet they said never mix metals but i hope they didn't say never mix Cooper + Nickel, in every Watercooling Loop i have built there is always Cooper + Nickel and so far never had issues.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 30, 2018)

Cheers Knoxx,

Phill you're right, checked EK, each 480*60 is rated for just over 1000w each so both rads will total 2kw of cooling power.


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cheers Knoxx,
> 
> Phill you're right, checked EK, each 480*60 is rated for just over 1000w each so both rads will total 2kw of cooling power.



So I'm pretty sure/certain that one should cool down the GPU's   Unless you're wanting the new Xeon for $4000 and needing the chiller to go with it, I'm sure a quad rad for that would be fine for the CPU as well  lol


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 31, 2018)

Just get an ld-v10 and be donw with it

http://www.ldcooling.com/shop/l/51-ld-pc-v10-phase-change.html

Put a quad rad in for the gfx loop


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2018)

Just as a heads up psu isn't enough if you ever run the cpu with an oc and it is under load while the gpus are.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 31, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Just as a heads up psu isn't enough if you ever run the cpu with an oc and it is under load while the gpus are.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 31, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Just as a heads up psu isn't enough if you ever run the cpu with an oc and it is under load while the gpus are.


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2018)

Hellfire said:


>



Is that another upgrade requirement??


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 31, 2018)

What the OCing? or the rolling on the floor lol


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

Well that and the new PSU for the overclocking


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 1, 2019)

phill said:


> Well that and the new PSU for the overclocking



Lol I only got the 1300w because it was on sale for £10 more than the 1000w so yeah  plus 1000w doesn't give a lot of headroom for my future plan


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

I would have hoped that a 1300w unit would be more than enough for what you have to run..  Have you tested the cards to see what power they would take in stock format?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2019)

phill said:


> I would have hoped that a 1300w unit would be more than enough for what you have to run..  Have you tested the cards to see what power they would take in stock format?



Just as a heads up at 4.2 the CPU pulls 860w at the wall from a prime platinum 1200w. I have a vega FE and it can pull every single bit of 400W when you let it.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 1, 2019)

phill said:


> I would have hoped that a 1300w unit would be more than enough for what you have to run..  Have you tested the cards to see what power they would take in stock format?



Stock the cards pull 275w each, but stock is boring ;-)

The case is much much bigger in person.


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

cdawall said:


> Just as a heads up at 4.2 the CPU pulls 860w at the wall from a prime platinum 1200w. I have a vega FE and it can pull every single bit of 400W when you let it.



But I take it that's your 2990WX rather than a 9900k??  I'd hope that wouldn't pull all that power   But 64 threads......


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2019)

phill said:


> But I take it that's your 2990WX rather than a 9900k??  I'd hope that wouldn't pull all that power   But 64 threads......



Yea that's the 2990wx. That's also with an overclock. Stock really isn't that bad.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 1, 2019)

yeah if the "leaked" specs for ryzen 3000 are to be believed I'll be looking at the cpu is 135w.

So
CPU 150w (safe margin of error)
GPU1 340w
GPU2 340w
Mobo 100w

So I bull parked Mobo wattage based on EKWB and a guestimate.

And given CPU and GPU's won't be at 100% together, even still that's under 1000w of heat, in a over 2000kw loop.

So plenty of cooling, was tempted to add two extra 360 x 65 mm rads in the roof, for shits and giggles but nah


Deciding between Hard and soft tubing now.


----------



## Hockster (Jan 1, 2019)

Soft until you know your configuration won't change.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 1, 2019)

Hockster said:


> Soft until you know your configuration won't change.



Well I know the config won't change any time soon as it's all knew kit. Next change will be 2-3 years then a GPU change.

Also for looks I'll be using angled connectors so only need straight pipes.

Can you mix soft/hard as one bit I may want soft for ease


----------

